# Using Dullcote



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, here comes another newbie doobie-doo......
I've now completed my complement of buildings for the layout. There's about 20 or so. I've assemble about a dozen of them, brand new, from kits. The others I've bought, already assembled, via eBay.
Some of the ones I've bought are weathered to one degree or another. The new ones, of course, are bright and shiney.
Is it pretty much standard procedure to spray Dullcote on the new ones in order to eliminate the "bright and shiney" look?
Are there also other "standard procedure" uses for Dullcote?
Educate me, please 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're on track...the only thing I'd add is watch your humidity, it will leave a milky haze if it is too high.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Put the dullcote on in fine layers! If it's not premixed do not thin too much.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll be using it straight out of the Testor's rattle-can, so I guess I should stand back and give it several coats of light mist, right?
One other thing I've noticed about Dullcoat is that it kind of "fogs over" the clear plexiglass on the windows and causes the LED lights to "soften" and look real natural. That's a plus!:thumbsup:
I also open the garage door and turn on the ceiling fan 'cause that stuff is STRONG ......you could easily get a cheap high :laugh::laugh:
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea no getting a cheap high huffing in the garage!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Light coats are good just not too light you don't want it to dry before it gets there!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean,
Good point! But, at my age, NOTHING gets there real fast 
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK.....I set up my spray booth near the garage door, gave the buildings a light coat, and turned on the ceiling fans.
About two hours later they were totally dry and looked terrific! They're all wired with LED's and ready to set in place tomorrow.
Thanks for the tips. :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Raleets - FYI....I've been using a flat/matte finish clearcoat from Home Depot ($3 large can) and it works just fine. That Testor's stuff gets expensive ($5 small can.) They are 12oz cans vs the 3oz Testors cans


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

sstlaure, good call on the flat/matte finish clear coat!:thumbsup:
I forget about things like that I use the economically friendly 5 gallon gal size!
It's the same thing you use for cabinets!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

It's not just the clearcoat.....HD now has a WIDE selection of flat paints available in all colors. I use those exclusively now and have saved a ton of money on paint vs buying the modelling paint.

I'm too lazy to clear/prep an airbrush so I stick with rattlecans and it's worked just fine for me. Even in winter I can shake up the can inside, run into the garage and throw on a quick thin coat then bring the bldg/can back inside to dry and wait for the next coat. Just make sure to invert the can and clear the nozzle when you're done.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
Many thanks for those tips :thumbsup:
Yep, I've done the "warm up the can", " run to the garage", " spray the item", "let it dry a little", "take it into the house to finish drying" lots of times myself 
But now that I have the pleasure of a heated garage, I just paint the sucker and let it dry while I go on to another project 
However, I turn the heat down in the garage to 45 degrees when I'm not out there, so I keep the rattle-cans in the house where they're warm and cozy.
Now, isn't that nice of me?
Happy spray painting:laugh::laugh:
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
What brand/name of the flat/matte finish "dullcoat" do you buy at HD?
Several months ago we discussed this and now I'm building new houses for my layout and need the rattle cans.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll have to look when I get home tonight.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
Did you have a chance to see what the "dullcoat" is that you by at HD?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Crap....I apologize Bob - I didn't get back from work until late and I was whipped and passed out on the couch when I got home. I'll look tonight for sure.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

No sweat ......don't be so hard on yourself ......been there, done that!
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm the kind of guy that if I say I'm going to do something, I do it. I'll post up the info tonight. (I'm pretty sure I've got some of it left....just need to dig it up)


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I couldn't find any of the HD clearcoat, but almost all of the flat paints I got from there were Rustoleum "Painters Touch" brand. I also used a few different colors from their camoflage line.

I did find a can of - Tree House Studios Clear Acrylic Matte Coating that I got at Hobby Lobby for $5.99 for an 11oz can. If you go online you can get 40% coupons almost all the time so it would end up being ~$3.60 for the can.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
Many thanks for your efforts. Sorry to have been a pain in the caboose. 
I did find a can of Krylon Matte finish stuff in the garage that I think I'll test.
I must have bought it for a reason, right?
Thanks again, and go have fun with your magnificent layout!
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

No problem at all Bob....

Pretty sure I've used the Krylon brand as well. I don't keep the empties around so I'll I've got to go by is what I've got in stock.

Go with multiple thin coats and I think you'll be fine.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob,
Minwax makes some that I use and so does Deft!
Deft you can get flat and Minwax use satin!


----------

